
Recent Breakthroughs That Will Change Your Computer Forever - nreece
http://io9.com/5283284/three-recent-breakthroughs-that-will-change-your-computer-forever
======
embeddedradical
this sentence at the end was unnecessary: _"...and maybe the chip that will
replace your free will"_. i found it sloppy. primarily, because free will is
just an illusion. i remember seeing a wikipedia page mentioning space-time
with a note: 'this poses a lot of problems to cause and effect' - ha,
problems? more like eliminates.

